# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Muslim woman gets put in her place by a professor

## Rickity Plumber

Please excuse this if this video has been posted previously. The video is similar to others that show mooslims getting a tongue lashing such as what Brigette Gabrial did on a Heritage Foundation panel. The video is 3:29 long, certainly short enough to stand up and applaud the professor. The final question is one we need to ask more of to mooslims and islamic terrorist supporters.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-25-2015),GreenEyedLady (07-25-2015),Hairball (07-28-2015),MrMike (07-27-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015),Rutabaga (07-25-2015),Subdermal (07-25-2015)

----------


## Subdermal

"...and you're wearing a terrorist scarf...".

Wow.  Total ownership.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

UH Oh! DHS is going after her now!

----------


## syrenn

> "...and you're wearing a terrorist scarf...".
> 
> Wow.  Total ownership.


THAT was the FIRST thing i saw even before anyone spoke..... her terrorist fucking scarf!!!

good for him for smacking her down.

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> Please excuse this if this video has been posted previously. The video is similar to others that show mooslims getting a tongue lashing such as what Brigette Gabrial did on a Heritage Foundation panel. The video is 3:29 long, certainly short enough to stand up and applaud the professor. The final question is one we need to ask more of to mooslims and islamic terrorist supporters.


You aren't a terrorist if you don't want Palestinians to lay down and die. Why should she? She probably has relatives there. If he supports Mossad why can't she support Hamas? 

Having said that, she lost her temper at the end which means that she should let someone else do the talking. The problem is, sometimes no one else is available. 

He probably doesn't want all Muslims dead, he needs them to keep Christians busy while he robs us blind.

----------


## pensacola_niceman

She also looks like someone who has recently converted to Islam.

----------


## sooda

She's no terrorists nor does she support terrorism.. She opposed to all racism.

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> She also looks like someone who has recently converted to Islam.


Lol. She really doesn't.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> She's no terrorists nor does she support terrorism.. She opposed to all racism.


And you know this . . .how?

----------


## patrickt

> She's no terrorists nor does she support terrorism.. She opposed to all racism.


Oh, you know her. Enlighten us.

----------


## patrickt

> You aren't a terrorist if you don't want Palestinians to lay down and die. Why should she? She probably has relatives there. If he supports Mossad why can't she support Hamas? 
> 
> Having said that, she lost her temper at the end which means that she should let someone else do the talking. The problem is, sometimes no one else is available. 
> 
> He probably doesn't want all Muslims dead, he needs them to keep Christians busy while he robs us blind.


She can support Hamas. She can support anyone she wants. So can you. And, she can answer questions without the "I'll be arrested" nonsense.

Hamas is an ally of our President and an enemy of America.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> And you know this . . .how?


Right from the get-go. She said she was organising their regular Hitler Youth gathering. Did you even listen to this thing??? 

Besides...IMO...she's all in favour of Moslemwear...because it'll cover her up.  :Headbang:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015),Rutabaga (07-26-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You aren't a terrorist if you don't want Palestinians to lay down and die. Why should she? She probably has relatives there. If he supports Mossad why can't she support Hamas? 
> 
> Having said that, she lost her temper at the end which means that she should let someone else do the talking. The problem is, sometimes no one else is available. 
> 
> He probably doesn't want all Muslims dead, he needs them to keep Christians busy while he robs us blind.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> She can support Hamas. She can support anyone she wants. So can you. And, she can answer questions without the "I'll be arrested" nonsense.
> 
> Hamas is an ally of our President and an enemy of America.


Hamas isn't squat to America. Please outline how it is a threat even.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Hamas isn't squat to America. Please outline how it is a threat even.



they wear diapers on their heads and fuck sheep...

its disconcerting, and unclean...

----------

Northern Rivers (07-27-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Hamas isn't squat to America. Please outline how it is a threat even.


Look...you may get your wish. Your pals in ISIS are pretty busy with what you are hoping is the case. Wave your black flag...

Article 13:

'[Peace]  initiatives,   and   so-called   peaceful   solutions   andinternational conferences are in contradiction to the  principles  ofthe Islamic Resistance Movement... Those conferences are no more thana means to appoint the  infidels  as  arbitrators  in  the  lands  ofIslam... There is no solution for the Palestinian problem  except  byJihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are but awaste of time, an exercise in futility.' (Article 13)

Article 7:

'The Day of Judgment will not come about until Moslems fight Jews andkill them. Then, the Jews will hide behind rocks and trees,  and  therocks and trees will cry out: 'O Moslem, there is a Jew hiding behindme, come and kill him.' (Article 7)

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> Look...you may get your wish. Your pals in ISIS are pretty busy with what you are hoping is the case. Wave your black flag...
> 
> Article 13:
> 
> '[Peace]  initiatives,   and   so-called   peaceful   solutions   andinternational conferences are in contradiction to the  principles  ofthe Islamic Resistance Movement... Those conferences are no more thana means to appoint the  infidels  as  arbitrators  in  the  lands  ofIslam... There is no solution for the Palestinian problem  except  byJihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are but awaste of time, an exercise in futility.' (Article 13)
> 
> Article 7:
> 
> 'The Day of Judgment will not come about until Moslems fight Jews andkill them. Then, the Jews will hide behind rocks and trees,  and  therocks and trees will cry out: 'O Moslem, there is a Jew hiding behindme, come and kill him.' (Article 7)


So it's not a threat to America.  Just as I said. 

Oh they aren't my pals. Please don't infer that. I have no wish for ISIS to turn up at my front door.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> So it's not a threat to America.  Just as I said. 
> 
> Oh they aren't my pals. Please don't infer that. I have no wish for ISIS to turn up at my front door.


But Israel's front door's quite alright, huh?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (07-27-2015),Rickity Plumber (07-27-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> *So it's not a threat to America.*  Just as I said. 
> 
> Oh they aren't my pals. Please don't infer that. I have no wish for ISIS to turn up at my front door.


Uhhh...this means Jews everywhere.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015),Rickity Plumber (07-27-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I am doing this for Wendy, I hate Judaism, she brought out the best in me.

----------


## Roadmaster

I have hated them all my life. I am  not one of them. Judaism is the devil and I am proud to be a servant of Christ.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> So it's not a threat to America.  Just as I said. 
> 
> Oh they aren't my pals. Please don't infer that. I have no wish for ISIS to turn up at my front door.


Oh, they are a threat.

You are a threat as well because you help persuade non Muslims to relax their defenses to Jihad when you say stuff like that.

You know what you are doing and you think you are being slick.

You aren't.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oh, they are a threat.
> 
> You are a threat as well because you help persuade non Muslims to relax their defenses to Jihad when you say stuff like that.
> 
> You know what you are doing and you think you are being slick.
> 
> You aren't.


No I stand with him

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I am doing this for Wendy, I hate Judaism, she brought out the best in me.


Wendy? Why not Peter Pan? I don't think he's Jewish.

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> Wendy? Why not Peter Pan? I don't think he's Jewish.


Have you read the original Peter Pan book?

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> But Israel's front door's quite alright, huh?


Doesn't bother me either way. I don't see why it should?

----------


## Trinnity

I saw this video last year and that woman would be a bitch in any circumstances. What a horrible toad she is.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Pay attention at 4:45.

----------

Rutabaga (07-27-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> She's no terrorists nor does she support terrorism.. She opposed to all racism.


She refused to condemn Hamas. Come on. I'm friends with many Muslims and I've heard them condemn Hamas and Hizballah.

When the Professor quoted the line about Jews in Israel, she supported the line! She supports it.




> Hamas isn't squat to America. Please outline how it is a threat even.


They're a terrorist organization. Have you read the Hamas Charter?




> Judaism is the devil and I am proud to be a servant of Christ.


The roots of Christianity is Judaism.




> Pay attention at 4:45.


The ends justify the means.

----------


## Rutabaga

> She refused to condemn Hamas. Come on. I'm friends with many Muslims and I've heard them condemn Hamas and Hizballah.
> 
> When the Professor quoted the line about Jews in Israel, she supported the line! She supports it.
> 
> 
> They're a terrorist organization. Have you read the Hamas Charter?
> 
> 
> The roots of Christianity is Judaism.
> ...


*


*this is also how the modern democratic party operates...no limits,,lie, cheat, steal or kill,,,the end justify the means...

----------

KSigMason (07-27-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015),Trinnity (08-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Despite the fact that he is a total Zionist, I find much of Horowitz's thoughts to be insightful. This is why it was so difficult to see the Zionist cause as corrupt as it is in reality.

The girl he spoke to is a piece of shit and has no business in this country.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Please excuse this if this video has been posted previously. The video is similar to others that show mooslims getting a tongue lashing such as what Brigette Gabrial did on a Heritage Foundation panel. The video is 3:29 long, certainly short enough to stand up and applaud the professor. The final question is one we need to ask more of to mooslims and islamic terrorist supporters.


If my memory serves me right, David Horowitz used to be part of the radical new left back in the 60s. He knows tactically how to go after someone like this woman, as he applies that early life knowledge in his "right" world view now.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> If my memory serves me right, David Horowitz used to be part of the radical new left back in the 60s. He knows tactically how to go after someone like this woman, as he applies that early life knowledge in his "right" world view now.


He was a Red Diaper Baby, a communist.

----------

sooda (07-27-2015)

----------


## MrMike

Awesome!






> Please excuse this if this video has been posted previously. The video is similar to others that show mooslims getting a tongue lashing such as what Brigette Gabrial did on a Heritage Foundation panel. The video is 3:29 long, certainly short enough to stand up and applaud the professor. The final question is one we need to ask more of to mooslims and islamic terrorist supporters.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Pay attention at 4:45.


"Islam. . . religion of peace because on the way to peace we must slaughter all non believers". 


Gut wrenching ideology. Thanks for posting Trinnity.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If my memory serves me right, David Horowitz used to be part of the radical new left back in the 60s. He knows tactically how to go after someone like this woman, as he applies that early life knowledge in his "right" world view now.


Mr. Canadianeye- Thank you for the informative reply. I would like to expand on this by stating that I believe most, and I mean a substantial number of younger people grasp the leftist views and run with them just as you mentioned of David Horowitz. I would guess that Mr. Horowitz is in his mid seventies which would have put him at his early to mid twenties in the 1960's . . . just the age group of which I question. 

I my opinion, I think that these young people who are steered to leftist views only do so because their peers are doing the same thing.  Until they mature enough mentally, will this process reverse itself. Some never mature enough to realize their ill gotten ways; Hollywood types included. This is not to say that older lefties perhaps never change, look at that Harry Reid and that witch Feinstein (she has to be pushing 80). 

Just saying that most never change until much later in life or life experiences toss them over the fence.

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

> If my memory serves me right, David Horowitz used to be part of the radical new left back in the 60s. He knows tactically how to go after someone like this woman, as he applies that early life knowledge in his "right" world view now.


And he hasn't changed a bit.

She should have said, I'm not holding the seminar so I won't be answering any questions,  it's for you to justify your position.

----------


## Northern Rivers

:Geez:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> "Islam. . . religion of peace because on the way to peace we must slaughter all non believers". 
> 
> 
> Gut wrenching ideology. Thanks for posting Trinnity.


And, here I thought that Itchy & Scratchy was a cartoon!

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-27-2015)

----------


## Hairball

Geez, really? She supports Hamas and all?

That Professor totally blew her off the floor. Good for him!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Geez, really? She supports Hamas and all?
> 
> That Professor totally blew her off the floor. Good for him!


 As a quote Jew I support them. Will they condemn what they do.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> As a quote Jew I support them. Will they condemn what they do.


What? That makes no sense.....

----------


## GreenEyedLady

There is no sense to what some speak. They deny God. There is only one GOD, in many forms, to many people. Hebrews worshipped GOD. Jews worship GOD, Christians worship God.
Each in their own way. Who is someone who would condemn the worship of GOD? It is a duty to reject false oaths that others might try to impose; an oath may be made false because it attests to a lie, because an illegitimate authority is requiring it, or because the purpose of the oath is contrary to God's law or human dignity.

----------

potlatch (08-03-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Oh, you know her. Enlighten us.


He's been trying to, but us moronic Americans won't let him.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> they wear diapers on their heads and fuck sheep...
> 
> its disconcerting, and unclean...


And it traumatizes the sheep.

----------



----------


## Bodhisattva

> You aren't a terrorist if you don't want Palestinians to lay down and die. Why should she? She probably has relatives there. If he supports Mossad why can't she support Hamas? 
> 
> Having said that, she lost her temper at the end which means that she should let someone else do the talking. The problem is, sometimes no one else is available. 
> 
> He probably doesn't want all Muslims dead, he needs them to keep Christians busy while he robs us blind.


This is messed up on so many levels...  where to begin?

----------


## Bodhisattva

She openly supports a terrorist organization... she is scum.

----------


## Jen

> Please excuse this if this video has been posted previously. The video is similar to others that show mooslims getting a tongue lashing such as what Brigette Gabrial did on a Heritage Foundation panel. The video is 3:29 long, certainly short enough to stand up and applaud the professor. The final question is one we need to ask more of to mooslims and islamic terrorist supporters.



Perfect.
Of course we knew her answer to his question as soon as we saw her "terrorist" neck thingy.

----------


## Trinnity

> He was a Red Diaper Baby, a communist.


Was. He fights the Left now. 



The Horrific Story That Prompted David Horowitz’s Conservative Transformation

David Horowitz, author of The Black Book of the American Left and the founder and president of the David Horowitz Freedom Center, has spoken at length about how he was raised by “card-carrying communists” who always “described themselves as progressives.” He followed in their footsteps, becoming one of the founders of the New Left in 1960′s, which he described as an organization “formed by children of communists who wanted to get away from the taint that Stalin had put on (communism), and revive the vision.”

So what made the born-and-raised communist become the staunch conservative and defender of American liberties that he is today? Among other things, he explained on the Glenn Beck Program Tuesday, it was a deadly encounter with the Black Panthers.




http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...ransformation/


* Is the truth worth 10 minutes of your time? Please listen to the video and tell me, if you can, that he's wrong.*

----------

Rutabaga (08-16-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Guess what? Obama and his party are Marxist/communist. It needs to be said and often. It's the truth. The democratic party wants to fundamentally transform this country and make it into their Marxist vision. They are succeeding.

Most people don't know this is happening. What do you know is going on in schools? Answer that.  Well? You know it. Do you want to face it head on or pretend you can't possible be right about what you know in your gut? 

Not me. I'm saying what this is and I'm not going to stop.

----------

Rutabaga (08-16-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

watch the clip,,,read his book...it explains what, how and why America is failing....

death to the progs,,its the only way...

----------

